# The Missadventures of Skippy and Chip



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great stories! And I love the names Skippy and Chip.

Your second story reminds me of my cousin's dogs, a GSD and a Maltese. The little land shark would always bark at the GSD, hassle her, etc. So one day Brandy, the GSD, had had enough. The dogs were by the backyard pool. Brandy just lowered her head and sent the ankle biter flying into the pool! Fortunately, my cousin was home and rescued the little dog.


----------



## Faile486 (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, those little dogs can be pretty annoying at times, if they aren't trained right! For the most part Chip was a lot better as a puppy than as an adult. My Grandmother lived alone, and Chip wasn't really socialized.

My brother named Skippy and I named Chip ^.^

Skippy was a 'free' puppy. My dad did NOT want a pet, because he'd had a lot of bad experiences with them as a kid. His mom would 'help' dogs run away if they got too noisy or messy. They had a pair of dogs for about a year, but a neighbor thought they were digging in his yard and poisoned one of their bowls = ( One died right away, the other one just gave up.

My mom had lots of pets growing up, and really loved them. She couldn't resist the bundle of fluff that was Skippy! She had a two hour phone conversation with my dad, and we were allowed to bring him home. We didn't have anything for a puppy, but before we went to get anything we had to come up with a name. We must have spent at least 3 hours debating.

Dad's contributions were 'Not Daddy's Dog' and 'Twinkie'. Mom's was 'Sir Winston of Raliegh', Raliegh for short. I don't remember what my sister and I came up with. My brother was 4 at the time, and wasn't really interested in naming the dog - but he was hungry! He called PBJ's Skippy sandwhiches (that's the brand we used). He started asking Mom for a skippy, and that's how we came up with his name ^.^

Our next door neighbors moved in about a month later with a dog named Skipper, and the month after that another family moved in across the street with a dog named Skip. It was always funny watching the dogs figure out who to run to when we were playing outside.


----------

